
Parachute platform: Emergency management with live video, audio and location - marinosbern
https://parachute.live/platform
======
marinosbern
Hi HN! I'm Marinos, I made this. To give you a little bit of background, soon
after launching Witness [1], I started hearing from a diverse set of
organizations who saw Witness as having the potential to be extremely
impactful in their field and wanted to integrate with it in various ways. To
date, more than 50 organizations have reached out about this. The Parachute
platform is the answer to that - organizations receive live video, audio and
location straight from people’s smartphones, with emergency routing, archiving
and analytics. Here’s a medium post I just wrote going into more detail:
[https://medium.com/p/c42d0a204a2a](https://medium.com/p/c42d0a204a2a).
Cheers!

[1] [https://getwitness.com](https://getwitness.com), now Parachute
[https://parachute.live](https://parachute.live)

